# Java - Buchstabenhäufigkeit in TextArea abfragen?



## domifcsg (15. Dez 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Ich muss für eine Hausaufgabe ein Programm erstellen, dass aus einer TextArea die Buchstaben ausliest und die häufigsten Buchstaben mit Anzahl und Prozentzahlen. 
Unser Lehrer, sagte uns, dass das irgendwie mit zweidimensionalen Arrays möglich wäre.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## VfL_Freak (15. Dez 2014)

Moin,

falls Du keine weiteren Details nennst, bleibt wohl nur die JOBBÖRSE (http://www.java-forum.org/softwareentwickler-and-programmierer-jobs/)
rsp.: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------

